# Watching youtube inside Emacs!



## balanga (Mar 12, 2019)

I've only just become aware of the possibility of watching youtube inside Emacs. 

Apparently you can do this using emacs xwidgets webkit.

Anyone tried it on FreeBSD yet?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 12, 2019)

I occasionally browse a web page with `M-x xwidget-webkit-browse-url`.  It's kinda neat, but far from perfect and certainly does not replace a _real_ browser.  I just tested YouTube. I can browse the site, but playing videos reports "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available."  You could probably find or write a little elisp snippet to send the video URLs to youtube-dl.


----------



## unicorn (Aug 21, 2022)

How to compile emacs with xwidgets support?


----------



## Profighost (Aug 21, 2022)

Yeah, emacs is a great system, only lacks of a good editor.


----------

